# Help with living room



## maddy111 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi diy-er's! I'm a newbie and am looking forward to some feedback / advice on decor in my living room. I have a few questions but before that I want to share an image. Hope do I go about posting it up? I'm using this forum via android. Would I need to be on an actual computer/laptop? Thanks


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

*help with my living room*

hi maddy111, go to suggestion and feedback below, that will explain how. and there has been at least 3 more recently that explain how to upload pix. shouldn't be to hard to find.


----------



## maddy111 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## maddy111 (Jan 18, 2015)

I figured out how to post the pic. Thanks! My question is regarding lighting. Should I keep the tall lamp or add a sofa table behind the sectional and place 2 table lamps on it? I'm still working on the two shelves flanking the TV. They need a few more coats of paint and im going to attach a light to the top board that goes over them to add more lighting. Hope that makes sense. Also, I'm looking for a coffee table and an end Table. I'll post the ones I'm looking at. I hope you all can help me make the right choices! Really need some advice as now I'm at a road block, can figure out what my vision is /was


----------



## maddy111 (Jan 18, 2015)

Here are the ones im looking at


----------



## maddy111 (Jan 18, 2015)

Here is another view of the living area


----------



## Adam Joubert (Dec 31, 2014)

I really like the coffee and end tables. I like the standing lamp, but I think in your case you might be better of with a table and table lamps, personally I find it slightly odd to have the lamp more or less in the middle of the room and I would imagine the base could be a safety hazard as well.


----------



## maddy111 (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks adam for taking the time to reply! ill def look into other lamps. what do you think of the accent wall? i recently painted it gray, is it too dark? should i go back to white?


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

I like the table lamp idea. Lighting coming from a lower source should make the room feel larger


----------

